# EMS Sasuke vs Deidara, Sasori & Kakuzu



## Jak N Blak (Jul 26, 2013)

In a parallel universe, The Akatsuki trio are chillin' having some tea in a shop when Sasuke comes in seeking info on Pain's whereabouts since he captured Naruto. What happens next is up to you fuckers.

Location: Random tea shop in the middle of fucking nowhere in lush grasslands.
SoM: IC for Akatsuki. Sasuke is bloodlust but needs one of them alive.
Starting Distance: 10M
Knowledge: None for Sasuke. Full for the Trio (they did they're homework)
Restrictions: None.
- Sasori starts out in his with his genuine puppet body.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 26, 2013)

Sasuke low diff.

Enton GG. He can restrain one of them with Susano'o.


----------



## trance (Jul 26, 2013)

Sasuke mid-high difficulty.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 26, 2013)

Trance said:


> Sasuke mid-high difficulty.



lolwat.......


----------



## trance (Jul 26, 2013)

No intel for Sasuke means he doesn't even know they're Akatsuki and likely won't use his EMS right off the bat. Perhaps just mid difficulty...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 26, 2013)

They're all slow as fuck, so an early surprise attack on Sasuke won't be successful, he reacts, enters Susano and shits on them.

He'll immediately recognize how fucking weird Kakuzu looks, and if he should see the fucking mouths on Deidara's hands- Sasuke makes the first move.

None of them can dodge arrows, and the only one who can survive it is Kakuzu- who gets burned to death by enton anyway.

I don't see a logical scenario where the trio comes out alive. All Sasuke has to do is enter Susano once one of them comes at him, and he is untouchable from that point on.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Jul 26, 2013)

If Deidara is somehow the last one remaining, it's highly likely he'll resort to *C0*, as he's well aware of Sasuke's Raiton neutralizing a large part of his standard arsenal. He'll also use one of his clay birds to ascend to a height where Sasuke would be unable to tag him with Enton as easily as flipping on a kitchen light. Being an accomplished Long Range fighter, Deidara give more than his fair share of trouble.

This is where the durability of Sasuke's Susano'o comes into question. Raikage and Danzou have both proven that, with enough force concentrated to a specific area, the etheral being's defenses can be breached. So basically, it comes down to this:

*"Can Susano'o endure the 10km blast of C0?"*

Or is Sasuke just going to pull "_The great Snake Escape_"? If he does this though, it's equivalent to him fleeing the battle, and it will result in a draw.


Deidara's "nuke" is the most prominent threat Sasuke faces. All other jutsu - Susano'o will deflect if it possible. Sasuke regularly emerges on *6/10*  difficulty.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 26, 2013)

Trance said:


> *No intel for Sasuke means he doesn't even know they're Akatsuki and likely won't use his EMS right off the bat.* Perhaps just mid difficulty...



oh really?



Jak N Blak said:


> In a parallel universe, The Akatsuki trio are chillin' having some tea in a shop when Sasuke comes in seeking info on Pain's whereabouts since he captured Naruto. What happens next is up to you fuckers.





> SoM: IC for Akatsuki. Sasuke is bloodlust but needs one of them alive.



OP indicates that Sasuke clearly knows they are Akatsuki but doesn't know any of their abilities etc.

Also SoM is blood lust for Sasuke. This is what happens.


----------



## Epicpudding (Jul 26, 2013)

Sasuke wins easily with Enton.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 26, 2013)

Sasuke uses Ama on all of them. GG.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol, Deidara isn't getting off the ground Quickdraw.

Aoda assures he doesn't get too high up if Sasuke wants to fuck around.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 26, 2013)

Without knowledge then Deidara could spam C4 or fly in the air and drop C3.Since Manda is already dead then Sauce cant use that deuce ex machima again so C0 would kill him.Sasori gets blitzed and Kakuzu gets raped.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 26, 2013)

BL sasuke means they get the zetsu treatment as said above were sasuke roasts two of them and puts out the flames of only one and them proceeds to genjutsu the guy and get the information he needs  like this 
if deidara tries to fly away sasuke summons his hawk and amaterassus him or shoots enton attacks that are as fast as FRS, C4 can be countered the same way he already did before (he had no knowledge before as well) and now he can just incinerate deidara before he even begins to prep c0. (just remember sasuke will not be as exhausted as he was in their last fight making everything much easier). oh and a snake was enough to tank deidara's clay before, final susanoo will not even crack (his incomplete susanoo was able to tanke this explosion) 

sasuke rapes sorry


----------



## Stermor (Jul 27, 2013)

also we have no reaction speed for sasori.. just that it is superior to chiyo(who could react to itachi).. 
kakuza could react to kakashi (meaning sasuke is not going to be a problem).
and deidara who sasuke already failed to blitz.. 

so no instant attacks are not going to take out any of them.. kakuza alone could probebly stand up to sasuke and exhaust him.. 

sasuke uses amaterasu.. kakuza uses a large katon..  block line of sight..  before the katon is eaten by amaterasu all of them are spread out.. rince and repeat.. 

sasuke is going to have a shit load of trouble with kakuza's blasts covering his view.. or attacks equal to 2 raikiri's .. could maybe create a hole in susanoo.. 

then we have puppets coming from underground poison mist everwhere.. 

while during that time deidara gets high up in the air with c3.. and if the battle might look to going badly for akatsuki c3 destroys sasuke with island tiliting blasts...


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 27, 2013)

Stermor said:


> also we have no reaction speed for sasori.. just that it is superior to chiyo(who could react to itachi)..
> kakuza could react to kakashi (meaning sasuke is not going to be a problem).
> and deidara who sasuke already failed to blitz..
> 
> ...



 sasuke and all of his jutsus are way faster than any of the trio, so he can activate his final susanoo and enton them all before any of them has time to launch an attack and no one is dodging amaterasu or his arrows (remember sasuke is BL). and he can always use genjutsu
chiyo never directly engage itachi and it was a copy with only 30% of power btw, so sasori has no reaction feats
kakuzu couldn't dodge choji and couldn't react to kakashi 



is already canon that deidara is slower than sasuke
none of the trios attacks bar C0 has any chance of penetrating sasuke's defense and to top it off none of them can deal with his attacks  so it's sasuke's victory


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 27, 2013)

Too much firepower coming at the sauce and even worse full knowledge. Full knowledge means Kakuzu is going to instantly barrage him with attacks to block his sight while Deidara sends some centipede bombs underground and takes to the air. Sasori can be used mostly for support to pull people out of the way of attacks and save the masks. He can also use the Kazekage to throw large blocks of Iron Sand around and get Sasuke to jump and expose Susanoo's bottom. Full knowledge lets them take this because they will avoid Amaterasu and prepare for the arrows with the proper distance and expect it which may allow them to dodge.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Too much firepower coming at the sauce and even worse full knowledge. Full knowledge means Kakuzu is going to instantly barrage him with attacks to block his sight while Deidara sends some centipede bombs underground and takes to the air. Sasori can be used mostly for support to pull people out of the way of attacks and save the masks. He can also use the Kazekage to throw large blocks of Iron Sand around and get Sasuke to jump and expose Susanoo's bottom. Full knowledge lets them take this because they will avoid Amaterasu and prepare for the arrows with the proper distance and expect it which may allow them to dodge.



Which are faster? sasuke attacks or kakuzu's? I think the anwser is obvious. 
Bl sasuke means that none of them will get the chance to do anything before they are toast but even then no one is avoiding amaterasu or the arrows cuz none of them have the feats necessary to react to such fast attacks. Their full knowlodge will mean nothing  because none of them have the fire power to breach sasuke's defense or avoid his attacks and because they don't have any prep if anything it will only serve for them to know that they are outmatched right away and make them try to flee the scene.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 28, 2013)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Which are faster? sasuke attacks or kakuzu's? I think the anwser is obvious.
> Bl sasuke means that none of them will get the chance to do anything before they are toast but even then no one is avoiding amaterasu or the arrows cuz none of them have the feats necessary to react to such fast attacks. Their full knowlodge will mean nothing  because none of them have the fire power to breach sasuke's defense or avoid his attacks and because they don't have any prep if anything it will only serve for them to know that they are outmatched right away and make them try to flee the scene.



doesn't matter which attacks are faster.. sasuke attacks are not fast enough for kakuza's not to also blast one out.. 

and the images you posted prove nothing.. hell we have kakuza actually using a jutsu while couji is comming at him.. and really kakashi's attacked him behind.. something sasuke is not skilled enough to do.. kakuza reacted perfectly while kakashi was actually in sight.. 

uhm gian required 2 riakiri's to stop.. something that si likely to breach susanoo (which never stood up to something of that lvl.. 

c3 completly favorizes susanoo and sasuke.. 

poison gas from underground would still work.. 

so again they have the power to take out sasuke..  

also puppets are great to stand in between amaterasu.. 

sasuke is just outmached..


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 28, 2013)

Sause takes it, mid difficulty. EMS has made him really strong and he is more or less equal to RM Naruto and that must say much.


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 28, 2013)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Which are faster? sasuke attacks or kakuzu's? I think the anwser is obvious.
> Bl sasuke means that none of them will get the chance to do anything before they are toast but even then no one is avoiding amaterasu or the arrows cuz none of them have the feats necessary to react to such fast attacks. Their full knowlodge will mean nothing  because none of them have the fire power to breach sasuke's defense or avoid his attacks and because they don't have any prep if anything it will only serve for them to know that they are outmatched right away and make them try to flee the scene.



10m is enough distance to attempt a barrage of attacks by Kakuzu as well as dodge Amaterasu by any of the three. Sasuke outran it and Deidara dodged him, Kakuzu intercepted Kakashi, and Sasori arguably has the best reaction time and focus being a puppeteer with enough speed to dodge the Iron Sand that Sakura punched at him as well as the seal she threw at him at point blank. His needle is also fast enough that Sakura was barely able to dodge. I think they all have the necessary feats to avoid Amaterasu with knowledge. Unless we are going by the "strictly feats" method Kakuzu could simply put up an earth wall considering the recent chapters showed even people without an affinity for earth being capable of doing it to some degree and he has a mask for it.

As the previous poster said and as I said in my own post they do have a number of ways to attack Sasuke. Iron Sand is likely strong enough to break through and he has gas, Deidara has bombs that can move through the ground and has c4, if he jumps at any time Susanoo's blind spot can be taken advantage of and and combined masks can do damage to Susanoo as Baku was capable of sucking it in, and best of all they have the stamina advantage and genjutsu resistance while Sasuke has to keep up Susanoo the entire time. The only possible argument is Sasuke taking them out before anyone can set up a counter and I dont see it happening; Kakuzu's masks cover too wide an area for him to see, they should be capable of dodging his projectiles, and the attacks will come from multiple directions.


----------

